# New super-steroid in the making?



## Bajenman88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Technology Review: Mimicking the Massively Muscular

Discuss.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)

this is old news.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mah bad, must be out of the loop.


----------



## nni (Oct 21, 2007)

myostatin is not new, and is not going to be a reality for a very long time.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 21, 2007)

my God, look at the dog in that pic!


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yea, it's insane...  But shh...  It's old news, don't talk about it.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2007)

I would love to be a human tester for the myostatin blocker. Seems that few ill effects have happened in mice, and I am sure its better than pumping AS into my ass twice a week.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yea, I don't know if I'd do it or not...  That would be a big decision...  No telling what will fall off 10 years later, lol.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2007)

Bajenman88 said:


> Yea, I don't know if I'd do it or not...  That would be a big decision...  No telling what will fall off 10 years later, lol.



I'm still waiting to see the fallout of at least 20 dumb fucking things I have done to myself in my youth, so I don't see much of a risk in adding 1 more to the list.


----------



## Mista (Oct 22, 2007)

I recall Gopro trying it a while ago and had no results. I think it was going to be some time before it will be effective.


----------



## nni (Oct 22, 2007)

there is nothing to take. they are working on one, one is not available yet that will work in humans.


----------



## Mista (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/6063-myostatin-gene.html


----------



## Mista (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/16044-myostatin-myostatin-inhibitors.html


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 23, 2007)

That whippet is definitely jacked:








Compared to a normal dog of that breed:


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would love to have one to be honest, lol.  Can you imagine showing people your dog?  And this is "Muscles..."  "OH MY GOD."  Haha.  Not sure if it is a domestic dog, but would be cool =P


----------

